# Online Store... Your opinion please



## Asian Blade (Nov 18, 2007)

My website will have paypal as the purchasing outlet. Mostly because I don't have alot of money and seems to be the cheapest. Has anyone in here have any thoughts on this? Are consumers turned off by this? I know myself I prefer to have a very easy purchasing site where I just punch in my credit card number and its done. But now that I'm on the other side and budget is a big issue I can only use pay pal. Are consumers turned off by this? Has anyone in here use paypal and is succesful. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone can use a credit card with Paypal, even if they don't have a Paypal account.


----------



## luflin (Nov 22, 2007)

Pay pal is very easy for your customers to use.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

if you sign up for paypal payments pro you can process credit cards along with paypal and you can set up your site so that they dont have to leave your site to go to paypal to pay. I use it and it works great for my site.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Your customers can use their credit cards without being PayPal members if you have a PP Business account. It's free, just pay the processing fees.

There are a number of people who hate PayPal and will not use it, no matter what. But don't worry about them, take care of the other 99% of the people in the world and you'll do just fine.

Also, having a regulare credit card merchant account limits the cards you can take. The US processors only take cards from Nortyh America, etc. I have found that I need PayPal and Moneybookers (a UK kind of PP) in addition to sell internationally.
.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a shopping cart website (os commerce) with my own payment gateway accepting all major credit cards. Last week I added Paypal as a payment option and my orders actually spiked. The "paranoid" people prefer PayPal because of the guarantees they offer.
One thing I hate about Paypal is it's very easy for customers to stop the payment after item has been shipped. I haven't had that problem because I make sure my products are top quality, but I've known some people who had some bad experiences.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, everyone needs to have PayPal as an option. Years ago I was totally against them, but today I truly believe you are hurting yourself if you do not offer it. At the same time, I think you should also have a regular merchant account if you can afford it or have the volume to justify it.


----------



## jackerdan (Mar 22, 2013)

Do people still use paypal in 2017 ? 

Stripe all the way ! much more cheaper and you get on-site payment.

You can still use paypal too at the same time


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i think that is route i will take,
stripe with paypal


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

jackerdan said:


> Do people still use paypal in 2017 ?
> 
> Stripe all the way ! much more cheaper and you get on-site payment.
> 
> You can still use paypal too at the same time


Stripe and PayPal cost the same, last I looked. I've used both for retail ecommerce, but currently only using Stripe. I use PayPal for invoicing B2B accounts.

The potential downside of using only PayPal for ecommerce is that although it can accept credit/debit cards and users do not have to have an account, the user has to navigate to get to those options and may abandon cart before figuring that out.

As a consumer, I do prefer to use PayPal, but lack of it won't keep me from buying.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I always pay with paypal, so if some one screws me I have an option of refund. Fun fact: I never was screwed when I used paypal.


----------



## perrygupta (May 24, 2017)

sunnydayz said:


> if you sign up for paypal payments pro you can process credit cards along with paypal and you can set up your site so that they dont have to leave your site to go to paypal to pay. I use it and it works great for my site.




How much you pay for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

One other thing to take into consideration is

If you have a dispute with a customer.... and yes you will

If you have done everything right Paypal will support you
Stripe on the other hand tend to support the customer even if you have dome everything 100% right


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using PayPal for over ten years and it has worked for me. I have a few customers that won't use PayPal so they pay by check. When new customers question using PayPal (a lot of people think you need a PayPal account) I mention that they don't need an account to make a credit card payment and then they go ahead with their payment.


----------

